# A Fairy Tale for the Demon lord



## Spirit King (Aug 17, 2011)

*A Fairy Tale for the Demon lord​*
​




> There once was a princess who fell for a curse. Countless times have a knight come in vain attempts to save the poor princess. They all failed, killed by a demon. When a knight finally comes to defeat the demon, there appears an adventure never before predicted...



Genre: Action, Adventure, Fantasy Romance, Seinen, Sci-Fi, Webtoons

Chapter 11 & 12

I'm really liking this manga. It has a cool medieval sci-fi setting, the art style is great and the plot seems interesting. Definately seems like one to keep an eye on.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 17, 2011)

beautiful and epic but will have to wait and see how plot develops past first couple chapters.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 19, 2011)

The art really is beautiful and I like the characters as well. Even though the world they live in is dark peppering the interactings with humor is well done. Having the knight remain nameless works very well in adding to the meloncholy undertone of it all. Although I wouldn't mind Fido. xD Fiction always makes me suspicious of characters with the same hair color it probably doesn't mean anything this time around. Eagerly awaiting chapter seven.


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 19, 2011)

Amazed by this manhwa! love the coloring and overall grim-style
I love norse mythology and the mixture with sci-fi just makes it even more badass, was also thinking of making a thread about this but thought it wouldn't catch on.


----------



## yo586 (Aug 20, 2011)

High quality so far, thanks for pointing this one out.  Is it a weekly manwha?  How many chapters are out in Korea?

edit: Apparently its 26 chapters long and finished untranslated.  Seems interesting, excited to see it fully translated.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 6, 2011)

Chapter 7 and chapter 8 were released a couple days ago.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In a way Liddel got saved again by being saved earlier since otherwise he probably would have attacked and gotten his ass kicked. But oh dang, the following chapter shows that even being a fan didn't save him. Or is it that he was taken down like that so that he wouldn't get into more danger.


----------



## yo586 (Sep 6, 2011)

So far this has been an amazing manwha.  Has layers of complexity in it that I imagine will continue to make it more and more awesome.

I was wondering about how the name was "A Fairy tale for the Demon Lord" when the demon lord is dead and the knight is seemingly altruistic.

Then last chapter, last couple pages, the name starts to make a little more sense.  Very cool and unexpected twist.


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2011)

I was expecting this development.  I can't wait to see how it'll progress.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 7, 2011)

Love it! And that's an awesome way to get rid of the yaoi undertones ;p


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2011)

Chapter 9 is out.

it


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 19, 2011)

All sorts of crazy things are engineered to fight in the world. But the nameless Knight just slices through them without breaking a sweat. He gets cooler or is it colder every chapter. Becoming a demon lord himself? Enjoying how this takes just the smallest elements of Norse mythology and making something entirely different and great. Seems like cute little girls with dolls usually are anything but that.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

> Becoming a demon lord himself?



That does appear to be the case, little by little he steps onto the path of becoming one.  What's interesting is that is was no record of him in the database, I really do wonder why.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 19, 2011)

If this is about a knight character becoming a demon lord, that sounds not similar but identical to Immortal Regis/Cavalier of the Abyss.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> If this is about a knight character becoming a demon lord, that sounds not similar but identical to Immortal Regis/Cavalier of the Abyss.



That is pretty much the only similarity as far as I can recall, give this manhwa a try and you won't regret it.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 19, 2011)

Just tell me if this has comedy.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

Kirito said:


> Just tell me if this has comedy.



Nothing really made me laugh.  :/


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 19, 2011)

Im more interested in the romance tag.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Im more interested in the romance tag.



There certainly is a romance that is brewing.


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2011)

Chapter 10 is out.

Link removed

Next chapter should be really interesting and we should find out a bit more about Odin.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 23, 2011)

A chapter mostly to set up for the incoming reunion. Although with Renee noticing the knight I wonder if she's doomed to be the next casualty.


Kirito said:


> Just tell me if this has comedy.


I laugh at things easily, but there's a little humor. Mostly serious material though.


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

> Although with Renee noticing the knight I wonder if she's doomed to be the next casualty.



It's possible but I would like her to become an ally of him, who knows what else Renee's father has told her about Odin.  At the very least she is aware of the possibility that the Princess and the Demon Lords are merely pawns of Odin.  There's a slim chance that she'll work against Odin if he begins to do unsavory things.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 23, 2011)

Holy Jesus that was brutal. I cant believe he just killed the kid like that. Overall its not bad but it seems rather face paced, and personally I am not a big fan of the that character the MC has, the big brutish, but kind of dumb and controlled character. I mean someone is manipulating him whether its the princess or the crow guy/girl?


----------



## yo586 (Sep 23, 2011)

^The point is to watch as the nameless Knight evolves, currently with only the princess as a catalyst for his awakening into self awareness.  He will probably become less "brutish" as the story moves on.  But also most likely much more malicious, as he strives single minded towards his goal.

Interesting chapter, I want to know what's up with the Odin chess match, is he playing the Crow character?  Lots of questions still up in the air.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 24, 2011)

But I thought the point is to show that in a cliche manner what we think of as evil and good is misconstrued. Ie that Odin is really a bad guy, and the demon lord was a good guy. I dont care how you slice and dice it I can no longer feel any sympathy or any positive feelings to the main character after an act like that. The person he killed wasnt even dubious in the slightest, there was no doubt they would have  said nothing, and viewed him as a hero.


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)

> Ie that Odin is really a bad guy, and the demon lord was a good guy.



I rather like that it doesn't seem like it'll end up being that.  The nameless knight will commit horrendous acts just to be with the princess while Odin will do whatever he has to in order to avoid his death.  I like it more than a standard conflict between good and evil.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah  but my properly is then he is a brainless drone, whats the motivation to read, hes even lower on the totem then your standard cliche ridden sterotypes.


----------



## yo586 (Sep 24, 2011)

He will continue to change and grow as the environment dictates.  And ya, I don't think any character in this story is going to be cast as good or bad.  I am still rooting for the nameless knight, and eager to see where this story will go.  I still really have no idea what they are going to do with it.


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 2, 2011)

damn sick style for this manwha. great chapter.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I've read the raws, 





























































She betrays him and goes for the other after he and him fight. He then dones the demon lord suit and they fight again.


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 






Time to check out the RAWs.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 3, 2011)

The start made me think Rayearth just the slightest bit. Not a bad thing and it has well evolved past that little common feeling into something else also incredibly interesting. First time I’ve seen covetousness used, I hadn’t considered covet could be used like that. But it describes his feelings towards the princess perfectly. His need for her has become something that controls all he does and it doesn't seem like he could even think straight. The prophecy about making mistakes seems very likely.


----------



## yo586 (Oct 3, 2011)

I read chapters 00 and 01 closely now that it makes a bit more sense, I see a lot of hints and foreshadowing there that helps with my confusion.  I can't wait to see the rest of this translated.  Is it done in korean or still going?


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

> Is it done in korean or still going?



It's still ongoing according to mangaupdates, it's at 32 chapters.


----------



## Zetlad (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll definitely be checking this out when I have the time. I was curious where Spirit King's set was from, and I'm glad I checked out this thread.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 3, 2011)

Pacing seems a little strange, but the setting is great. I like the idea of mixing the medieval with sci-fi and the art/character designs are neat too. And the manga viewing on egscans doesn't make my bloody pc lag like hell, so I will be keeping up with this


----------



## Lupin (Oct 5, 2011)

Just picked up this manhwa. The art and everything is amazing. The story is a tad bit messy, but I can sort of understand it.

I'm guessing he'll become the demon lord in the end because of the title. Chapter 00 and 01 was rather interesting. Made me wonder why that demon lord fought for the princess in the first place.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Odin and the Demon lord are actually the same person, only one blessed fate of being with the princess while the other has to live without her. Pretty cruel


----------



## Muk (Oct 6, 2011)

why is the demon lord now named nameless knight? i thought the nameless knight was just that a product of odin to kill the demon lord


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2011)

Muk said:


> why is the demon lord now named nameless knight? i thought the nameless knight was just that a product of odin to kill the demon lord



We're going under the assumptions that the nameless knight will become the Demon Lord in the future.


----------



## yo586 (Oct 6, 2011)

Interesting that the demon lord has the same face and coat as Odin in the first chapter.

I have a theory that the first chapter is actually in the future, showing our current nameless knight's dieing moment, after becoming the demon lord and capturing the princess.  Chapter 2 then rewinds back to the start, showing how he was created in the image of Odin by the princess.  

I wonder why Odin was pictured as so old in chapter 2, yet young in the latest chapter.  Maybe some time reversal magic.

It is also possible that the story of the demon lord being slain by a nameless knight, who then dons the demon lord's mask as a means of capturing the princess, is an infinite loop that Odin is trying to break.  Seems like there would be a third party pulling the strings to keep Odin and the princess from eachother if that were the case.


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

yo586, your theory about the first chapter being in the distant future occurred to me as well when I first read the chapter.  I'm really hoping that it isn't.  :/



> I wonder why Odin was pictured as so old in chapter 2, yet young in the latest chapter. Maybe some time reversal magic.



De-aging magic?  They can choose how their appearance looks?  Could be many things.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 7, 2011)

So there is some connection between the Knight and Odin after all, just not quite what I had expected. And not that he was even made like that from the start but the princess was the one who decided on that. Which made it seem like she wanted that Knight to be her Odin. But yeah, it is kind of feeling like some awful cycle is being perpetuated with her at the center.


----------



## yo586 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> So there is some connection between the Knight and Odin after all, just not quite what I had expected. And not that he was even made like that from the start but the princess was the one who decided on that. Which made it seem like she wanted that Knight to be her Odin. But yeah, it is kind of feeling like some awful cycle is being perpetuated with her at the center.



Probably where the idea of the chess match comes from, but I'm curious who the other "player" other than Odin is.  If there is one.  My money is on either the crow chick, or perhaps whoever that weird girl was with the princess puppet that knew way too much.


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

Chapters 14 and 15 have been released.

Ch.12

Looks like the Nameless Knight lost for now.  :/


----------



## yo586 (Oct 11, 2011)

Zorokiller is that response to my post from the raws?  'Cause if so I'd rather not read it.

Anyways, my new guess is that someone from the heavens, or just someone guided by their call for doom, is who Odin is up against.  And it seems like that little creepy blond girl is probably a major player.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 12, 2011)

It's pretty much speculation, still, I've looked at the raws, I should add as well that I can't speak korean.

Odin had two crows in norse mythology, Huginn and Muginn, it could also be that there are two crow chicks walking around and the possibility that this one screws the nameless knight over


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2011)

I gave in and decided to read the raws...

I desperately need translations.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 13, 2011)

Remember, the epilogue came after chapter 27 and he continued on from that, so I'm not sure if the epilogue is cannon now or it fits somewhere else in the story


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 14, 2011)

Action seens of 15 were great and while it looks like the Nameless Knight was struck down I can't help but believe maybe he managed to get at his enemy at least a little bit. Provide some sort of surprise. But that might just be a hope instead of a reality in the series. Both of them seem to have taken such harshly different sides of the matter.


----------



## yo586 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hot damn shit is getting real!

But even with his head cut off, in this story that is no indication that Odin is actually dead.  I mean, if you can be ok after having half your body sliced off, then why not decapitated?

Been enjoying this though . . . unconventional fighting makes it stay interesting.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 18, 2011)

The artist uploaded a new 'chapter' 
With some skits with past scenes and clarification...Ending with a Wake Up Deadman Coming Soon text, meaning A Fairy Tale for the Demon Lord really stops at chapter 32+epilogue...

Wish it could have gone a little longer but Wake up Deadman looks good as well, so I'll follow that as well


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 18, 2011)

Dang, even before the decapitation he did great damage than I would have thought possible. I had assumed he would be defeated to come back later. Although this is the kind of thing that just makes me wonder if another one will be made to stand in his way.


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

Chapter 17 is out.

Hajime No Ippo 952

I'm really excited to see the translations for the next few chapters.


----------



## yo586 (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh snap creepy girl is back!  Maybe I am right about her being instrumental.  Interesting how someone is holding the demon head at the end . . .

Seems like good stuff is about to happen, exciting, no one spoil me please!


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 19, 2011)

Is this manga like spice and wolf except with politics + economics?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 20, 2011)

Ah, so short but dang, that maid part topped creepy girl in creepiness as far as I'm concerned. I like the cute little extras, especially the decapitation page. xD


hellosquared said:


> Is this manga like spice and wolf except with politics + economics?


I think you might be thinking of .


----------



## PDQ (Oct 22, 2011)

Was the head he used to scan his way in supposed to be someone from earlier?


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2011)

PDQ said:


> Was the head he used to scan his way in supposed to be someone from earlier?



Probably but I can't recall who exactly.


----------



## PDQ (Oct 22, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Probably but I can't recall who exactly.



Looks kinda like the maid who was carrying the princess's clothes but that happened a while back and she was still alive.  I guess he went out of his way to go back and decapitate her.

Thinking about the whole flashback theory, it makes sense to a degree, and it would explain why the sage is normal in the past but is blinded in the future.

It's interesting how the use of uniforms, helmets, and titles instead of names seems to be primarily for the sake of making it intentionally ambiguous who's doing what.  But the knight who killed the demon lord looks like a completely different guy than the nameless knight, who looks more like the demon lord's real face(not to mention his love for the princess and ability to use charge sword).

From what I can tell up till Ch 1, pg 15, it's the future, then it's the past about when the demon lord was still the nameless knight who killed the previous demon lord who happened to wear the same helmet.  Then Chapter 2 goes back to the future up until pg 13 where he's told to wake up, it's the past again.  But they refer to a previous lord.  But then pg 21 it goes back to the future where some other knight encounters the princess?  Seems a bit convoluted and random.

Perhaps alternatively there's more than 1 Odin.  Since the princess can create a duplicate face, perhaps she's done this over and over with the Demon King/Nameless Knight and Odin being remade every generation to replay the same story?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 22, 2011)

The going back and forth is a little jarring but echoes the confused feelings of the knight himself. Even having forgotten him there’s already some hints of recollection so I imagine later on she will remember. This looks to exist to push the Knight even further along his dark path.


----------



## Benzaiten (Oct 23, 2011)

I just started reading today and it was so beautiful that I ended up reading until the last translated page. 

I used to be for the nameless knight but after he killed Liddle - that poor innocent fanboy of his - I felt repulsed by him and this was intensified by his actions after. His treatment of the crow dude and the events after that are what lead me to believe that Mimir's (the blindfolded sage with big boobs) prophecy would definitely come true. His obsession with the princess and his desire to have her to himself or "protect her" as he puts it seems to resemble the Demon Lord's desires. And like the Demon Lord who kills any Knight or enemy that comes to take the princess away, the nameless knight eliminates any and all who stands in his way. I really think nameless knight will become the Demon Lord. I think that's what Mimir was referring to when she said 'he found his part in the story'.


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 24, 2011)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I think you might be thinking of .



AH, I am. But i just read this manga because it has a beautiful art style. It was pretty good in the beginning, but now that I'm finished, I am very confused. I know this is supposed to be based on norse mythology so there may be things referred to in there that come up here, but there are quite a lot of things I am not getting. The plot is obscure and is complicated by the lack of backstories for the demonlord, the "dolls", the nature of this "yggadrasill", the status of "humans", the socioeconomics, the role of science in this (machines, cloning) in a world that feels very magic infused.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

Chapters 20 and 21 are out.

[Manga] Oneshot: Nisekoi by Komi Naoshi


----------



## Gecka (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh nameless knight <333

I think the doll girl is either the doom that they keep talking about, or a representation of fate


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks like this is where he will really become the Demon Lord.  



> I think the doll girl is either the doom that they keep talking about, or a representation of fate



Her being a representation of fate is most likely scenario.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 27, 2011)

But isn't she the same person as sage Mimir, meaning the old Odin and the blinded Mimir is in the future.
And this all plays in the past?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 29, 2011)

Such a cruel reason to have forgotten the Knight, knowing that nothing was done to her for her to forget. I could see how it would have happened, with her memories of the Knight being all the positive material to fill the loneliness. I'm not certain how she would ever manage to remember him if he does continue on to the darker path.


----------



## Benzaiten (Oct 29, 2011)

I wonder what the princess is going to say in the next chapter. She's the only one who can confirm Odin's words so I'm really interested in what she's planning and why she's doing it.


----------



## Benzaiten (Nov 1, 2011)

Oops I thought it was the princess who was talking to him but it was actually Mimir.


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

I didn't even notice that you made that mistake.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 4, 2011)

I’m surprised that the truth of the demon lord offer was given so easily. But in the end he made his choice anyway. I’m even more curious about what the meant about being unable to move on without everything. How exactly did she know Odin? Is she meant to be another figure from Norse mythology?


----------



## yo586 (Nov 4, 2011)

My assumption from the story, without knowing Norse mythology in depth, is that Mimir and Odin were romantically involved . . . until Odin got obsessed with changing the world's fate (which is doom) and neglected her.  So now she is a woman scorned, and that's always something that is gonna come back to bite you in the ass.

I'm interested in if nameless Knight will be able to change the fate of the demon lord and somehow not hurt the princess.  We shall see!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 7, 2011)

What a time for the princess to be seeing him. As much as it hurts I don't see him getting a better chance than this to once again be near her.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 7, 2011)

I've been thinking that the plot is a continuous loop.


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 11, 2011)

Maybe positive news, the story might get a sequel, the last extra chapter of Wake Up Deadman depicts a knight with helmet versus the demon lord.

A shame I can't understand korean, but there is hope that the story gets more explanation, since it ends rather abrupt.


----------



## Raikiri (Nov 11, 2011)

Been following this manwha... saw this thread.... wanted to chime in...

the nameless knight isn't a hero, by any means. a figure to be pitied, maybe, but certainly not to be admired. stories don't necessarily need heroes, though, and this is a good example of one. love it.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 12, 2011)

Chapter 27....  I am...speechless...


----------



## Benzaiten (Nov 12, 2011)

This development 

I can't wait for the next chapters.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 12, 2011)

I wasn?t sure if the princess was alright with marching to the fate waiting for her. But the chapters sure took care of that with a kick to the gut for the Knight as well. 


Raikiri said:


> the nameless knight isn't a hero, by any means. a figure to be pitied, maybe, but certainly not to be admired. stories don't necessarily need heroes, though, and this is a good example of one. love it.


Well hello there, haven't seen you around in awhile, probably mostly because I haven't stepped into the KL in a long time. What you have said is part of what has captured my interest in the story. I like tales where the good and evil aren't easily pointed out.


----------



## Raikiri (Nov 18, 2011)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I wasn’t sure if the princess was alright with marching to the fate waiting for her. But the chapters sure took care of that with a kick to the gut for the Knight as well.
> 
> Well hello there, haven't seen you around in awhile, probably mostly because I haven't stepped into the KL in a long time. What you have said is part of what has captured my interest in the story. I like tales where the good and evil aren't easily pointed out.



hey whats up yea, i havent been visiting NF much lately, too busy. mostly in SL and floor 2 now, lol.

but yeah, i like those stories where it's ambiguous regarding who really has the moral high ground.


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2011)

Chapters 28, 29, and chapter 30 are translated.

DDL


----------



## Benzaiten (Nov 20, 2011)

This is so frustrating.

So it's just going to happen again and again?


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm not sure it can.  If _this_ Knight kills the Dark Lord, there'll be no Odin to take everything from him.  This MUST be the final loop, the final twist.  I pray it is cause my mind can't take much more...


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2011)

I hope that the Demon Lord can break the cycle.


----------



## Benzaiten (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't care who ends the cycle anymore.  Just end it!


----------



## Raikiri (Nov 20, 2011)

Benzaiten said:


> This is so frustrating.
> 
> So it's just going to happen again and again?



makes it easy to come out with new chapters 

"hmm, what should i draw this week... i know, demon lord and knights fighting over princess some more!"


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 22, 2011)

Just a random note, I thought the door was speaking in binary at first but I don't think it translates to anything. xD A cycle which changes ever so slightly from the actions of those who come before. I still wonder if this will be the end with the new knight after all. This one does seem a lot more aware than the current demon lord although both spoke of returning matters to fate at the start.


----------



## Ork (Nov 23, 2011)

Well. That was pretty unenjoyable.

Nothing goes well, he fails to escape fate, his great love dies, his friends die, and then he dies.

Fascinating.
Except... not.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 23, 2011)

most fairy tails traditionally had sad endings. they changed them later.


----------



## dream (Nov 25, 2011)

All the remaining chapters have been scanned.

we don't get to see his face there either 

That end...


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2011)

that ending 

wtf

not only unsatisfying, but one hell of a confuse fest 

i may have to read this whole thing in 1 go, cause those chapters don't always connect with one another. there are jumps between chapters from the previous ones that don't connect well


----------



## Mizura (Nov 26, 2011)

The author's comments were pretty funny though...

"Narrative is confusing.
There are no gags.
All the characters are boring."

xD I've kind of realised that the Princess was messing with the Demon Lords, and I suspected the true purpose of the Princess was to occupy each Demon Lord so that they'd each be too busy to destroy the world. Because, the Demon Lord is a role that will always be present, so no matter how many times you kill him, someone else will become the demon lord.

I didn't expect the ending to not be an ending though. D:

The Princess was pretty creepy near the end. Like, "Meh, who's disturbing the almighty me? Off you go!" Like they didn't deserve more than a glance. D:


----------



## Benzaiten (Nov 26, 2011)

I am so going to read that sequel


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 26, 2011)

I can finally upload this now ^^


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 29, 2011)

Somehow I didn't even think about the possible link to mythology with the ravens until it was shown that there were two in the ending of the first series. As for the conclusion, yes, much aarghhh was had at the lack of explanation. I shall have to keep my eyes peeled for that sequel.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 15, 2014)

So was there ever a sequel or not? I read Part I like a year ago and I still don't know what the fuck I read.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 15, 2014)

Mankanshoku Mako said:


> So was there ever a sequel or not? I read Part I like a year ago and I still don't know what the fuck I read.



Volume 2 prologue. 1st volume was... Well I prefer Deadman, by a long shot.


----------



## Tayimus (Mar 16, 2014)

Mankanshoku Mako said:


> So was there ever a sequel or not? I read Part I like a year ago and I still don't know what the fuck I read.



Yes...it says "Prologue".  Normally, the prologue is followed by the actual story


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2014)

30


----------



## Morglay (Jul 17, 2014)

Season 2 is out up to chapter 4: .... Could somebody explain to me what is happening? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



So Odin created the Princess so he could stop the demon lord, aka Ragnarok (that he also created via experimentation.) From destroying the world, so he could die peacefully? Or did he not create Ragnarok? Was he just running instances where he died and the world was not destroyed? I assume there always needs to be a Demon Lord present. A constantly reappearing antithesis. Chapter 4 seems like he was just looking for a way to die while keeping the world afloat... Via the creation of the last and strongest Demon Lord. Keeping him in check by using the Princess as an invaluable object of love and desire to keep the destructive impulses at bay. If this is way off the mark let me know.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 17, 2014)

The spoiler is unnecessary. 

Anyway, you seem to be thinking along the same lines as I am.  Except I OMGWTFBBQ'd at the Princess turning out to be a Nameless Knight.

Seriously, anytime I'm in the mood for a mindfucking, good and deep, I whip out this series.  I barely understand wtf is going on.  And I love it!


----------



## Morglay (Jul 17, 2014)

Well it will be another one of Odin's experiments, maybe. The creation of the Princess the Demon Lord protects probably had several failed prototypes. The perfect combination of sugar, spice and everything nice takes time.


----------



## Nox (Feb 5, 2019)

Decided to re-read this from the start. Was reading it and got so confused I had to put it on hiatus. Will update as I go along to see if I got the general gist. Cause I won't lie it was amazing.


----------

